# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Khóa ổ đĩa với phần mềm Drive secure

## Tuanvuong

bạn có những dữ liệu rất quan trong trọng ổ đĩa và bạn muốn khóa nó lại để không ai có thể xem được dữ liệu đó của bạn, congtoan xin chia sẻ cùng các bạn phần mềm nhỏ gọn giúp bạn bảo vệ hữu hiệu dữ liệu của bạn, đó là phần mềm drive secure.

các chương trình khác như disk password protection hoặc một số phần mềm khác theo ý kiến của nhiều bạn đã sử dụng thì trong trường hợp bạn hư windows, sẽ phải format lại toàn bộ ỗ đĩa cứng nếu không sẽ không nhận phân vùng, nhưng với chương trình drive secure thì bạn đừng lo điều đó xảy ta, sử dụng nó rất đơn giản 

để sử dụng chương trình drive secrure, sau khi cài đặt, bạn hãy mở chương trình lên:

1. thiết lập để chương trình khóa ổ đĩa của bạn:
bạn chọn: prevent access to the contents of selected driver: nghĩa là ngăn chặn truy cập đến ổ đĩa mà bạn đã chọn ở bên dưới và có hiệu lực với tất cả các user trong hệ điều hành.



nếu bạn chọn: hide drivers in my computer: nghĩa là sẽ ẩn đi ổ đĩa mà bạn đã chọn trong my computer.

các tùy chọn ở dưới như ngăn chặn truy cập ổ đĩa thông qua dos (cmd)
khóa registry.

ô password: bạn hãy nhập password cho chương trình, sau đó nhấn nút save và logoff để chương trình có hiệu lực.

- sau khi bạn nhấn nút logoff và vào lại desktop, bạn nhấp lên ổ đĩa sẽ thấy thông báo rằng ổ đĩa của bạn đã bị khóa.


2. mở khóa ổ đĩa:
mở chương trình drive secure, hiện lên thông báo yêu cầu bạn nhập mật khẩu chương trình, hãy nhập mật khẩu và mở thiết lập lại ở ô chọn ổ đĩa (driver letters) là no select, sau đó nhấn save và logoff, ổ đĩa sẽ được mở khóa.



link download: size: 755kb on mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/?wdyh2hzdycn

nguon: http://toitutin.com

----------

